# Escambia River 5/8



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kaitlyn starts her EMS school tomorrow so I wanted to get her out on the water 1 last time because in the next months it may be hard to sync our schedules!!! So all day yesterday we had father/daughter time!!! We'll we got home from running around yesterday and loaded up crickets and went to the local creeks. We loaded up on some 3-4 inch bream w/ the occasion 5-6 incher. We came home and loaded em into the live well of my cat and headed to Escambia! I "figured" the river went down enough to launch but was wrong!!! It was so high at the Quintette launch that there was water in the road (of course). 








I reckon since the flood, it tried to pull the boards loose on the pier so now there are several nails sticking up a good bit so be careful if launching there, or bring a hammer w/ ya to nail down a few! I hated the water that high but still should have launched!!! We ended up heading down the Jim's and launching there...Headed up a piece and dropped 3 live bream and free lined a dead un!
We only had 1 fish come to the boat and it was about a 3 foot gar. By the time I tried to net it, Kaitlyn was already lifting it out of the water and it got off sooooo no pics! Lost several bream due to other gar or what not....Ohhhh well, spent time w/ my baby gurl was worth it!:thumbup:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding...that's what it's all about brother....blink one time too many.....then they're grown and gone. Congrats ....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell if I knew you was going out yall coulda followed me around Yellow River. Ran the boat for a couple hours yesterday. Waters starting to get right.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Hell if I knew you was going out yall coulda followed me around Yellow River. Ran the boat for a couple hours yesterday. Waters starting to get right.



I didn't get no invite:whistling: Nahhhhhh we just wanted to try some kitty fishing...we were out past your bedtime brother!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason! man you know if someone takes a wiz in Flomaton Quintette floods! Sandy landing or Williams lake woulda been a better choice but your right, just spending time with dad was the important thing


----------

